# Looking for home in Pretoria



## paulinnewyork (Feb 24, 2010)

Greetings,

My wife and I are looking for a home or apartment in Pretoria beginning in September for a minimum of two years. 
We would prefer it to be furnished, with a garden and safe but within a mixed community. We do not know whether to rent or buy at this point and would appreciate advice. 
We would like to spend no more than US $1500 a month or if we buy, no more than US $200k. Any leads will be welcome. 
We are also looking for a short-term rental while we set ourselves up beginning 7 September. 

Best, Paulinnewyork


----------



## Thebie (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi

I hope I am not late in response.

You could try propertyshop and privateproperty websites, I am not yet allowed to paste links, so you could google them. I am sure you will find something. Try areas like* Moreleta park and Elarduspark* - middle-class and mixed, convenience - lots of shops and malls, close to major highways (R21 - to the airport about 40-45 kms, N1 to JHB), gym clubs and private hospitals within easy reach.

To answer your question about renting or buying. I would first rent for about 6 months and take it from there. 
Another thing, on signing a rental lease contract, I would take the first lease for maximum period of 6 months and if you are not happy, then you can always move on.

You could, once you have found something, PM about the area.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Did you find anything yet?? We are close to Pretoria and I have a very nice and big apartment, secure for rent. Look at Welcome - THATCH22, Self catering and/of B&B guesthouse Your oasis of tranquility near the vibrant city of Johannesburg!

Cheers.
:ranger:



paulinnewyork said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My wife and I are looking for a home or apartment in Pretoria beginning in September for a minimum of two years.
> We would prefer it to be furnished, with a garden and safe but within a mixed community. We do not know whether to rent or buy at this point and would appreciate advice.
> ...


----------



## marieannetta (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Pauline
Did you arrive? Are you settling in? Please let us know.


----------

